
Simple Strongly-Typed Events - vitaly-t
https://github.com/vitaly-t/sub-events
======
vitaly-t
For anyone looking for a simple strongly-typed events library, I wrote _sub-
events_ : [https://github.com/vitaly-t/sub-
events](https://github.com/vitaly-t/sub-events).

It requires no time to learn, is quite basic, while still very flexible and
well-documented: [https://vitaly-t.github.io/sub-
events](https://vitaly-t.github.io/sub-events).

If your project does not need anything advanced, in the likes of _Rxjs_ , or
you do not want to invest much time learning it without an actual need, _sub-
events_ offers an easy way to get started with strongly-typed events.

------
valand
Hey, I've also got one in progress, can we join effort?

This includes other modules related to forking events and async processes

[https://github.com/Kelerchian/florcky](https://github.com/Kelerchian/florcky)

~~~
vitaly-t
Join effort how? I have finished my project, it is complete.

I have looked at your project, and it looks like you have bundled events
implementation with something else entirely. An event library should probably
stand alone in this ;) However, my implementation is a bit more advanced.

If you are interested in using sub-events, and have questions - feel free to
ask me on GitHub! ;)

~~~
valand
I do agree that your implementation has less stringly-typed code, which is
nice.

I'm actually more interested in creating more awareness on how events can be
used to communicate between components in-place of shared states.

I'm also curious on why did you choose to use class over interface, which is
zero-cost, to implement subscription.

~~~
vitaly-t
Both Event and Subscription class have their own state to maintain, plus all
the methods, so they cannot be interfaces.

As for sharing events between components, there is nothing to it, you just
expose an event object from the component, so anyone can subscribe.

